

Htop - better top - juvenn
http://htop.sourceforge.net/

======
pan69
This is definitely my favorite HTop screenshot:
<http://htop.sourceforge.net/128.png>

~~~
aphyr
Is that a NUMA box?

------
th
I always have a screen session open with htop in one terminal. I take it for
granted so much the lack of htop bothers me if I need to do any form of
process management.

~~~
atsaloli
htop and atop are my top two top tools

<http://www.atoptool.nl/downloadatop.php>

atop uses color to show when a subsystem goes over warn/critical threshold. it
can be run in present time, or can be used to go back in time and "play back
the tape"

------
stanley
What are some other must-have applications you guys find useful?

~~~
apphacker
ack

~~~
juvenn
<http://betterthangrep.com/>

------
ComputerGuru
It's the first thing I install on any server these days. I always have an SSH
terminal open to htop to monitor my server at all times.

------
morphir
htop is not a generic *nix tool. It depends on the Linux kernel (hard
dependencies).

~~~
rimantas
Macports version runs just fine on Snow leopard

~~~
morphir
you are right. It turns out OSX support is here now. Do I have to be binary
compatible to Linux to use it on FreeBSD?

It's a great tool nonetheless.

~~~
Lammy
Yes you do, and linprocfs must be mounted.

------
bcl
atop is another useful alternative to top, shows i/o and network activity in
addition to all the usual details.

------
d_c
Htop is really useful, you can hide or show userland threads, switch to a tree
view, etc. I use it daily.

------
wanderr
Am I the only person here who hates htop? I just can't get used to it. The
lack of labels and relying on color coding to convey information just
obfuscates things for me. I still use top for that reason.

------
fuxx0r
Iam using it so much. I like the graphs which gives me on a first look a
faster overview about cpu/ram.

If you got a SMP system every core got his one graph, which wasnt available in
top.

At least, its the best alternative to top, in my opinion!

------
wendroid
Really, the best of breed ?

TTY & ncurses, what a sad state of affairs.

TTY is keeping you down :
<http://kerneltrap.org/Linux/Removing_The_Big_Kernel_Lock2>

Rob Pike was right in 1991 : "Not only is UNIX dead, it's starting to smell
really bad."

Plan9 is now older than Unix was when Plan9 was started. Operating System
research is dead.

